# Nautic Star Bay Boats



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

Alright. I went to the boat show in Biloxi today and found another interesting prospect. Nautic Star 1900 Bay. I really liked the layout and quality of the boat. Anybody have one or know anything good/bad about them? Looking for feedback?


----------



## SPECKDECK (Oct 2, 2007)

My dad has the 20ft deep V and we have loved every minute of it. Can't really comment on the bay version, but the builder is in to high quality and it seems to show on their boats.


----------



## Red Fly (Jan 23, 2008)

I have a friend that I fish without of Ocean Springs that replaced his hurricane damaged CC with the 20' Nautic Star CC. Its a good solid ride, its laid out well. It seems to be finished out (areas that you don't normally see or look into) better than most.

The only downside is that his is powered by Honda, I don't think it has the zip and go that it would with a Yamaha or E-tec.


----------



## wrightackle (Oct 29, 2007)

Nautic star makes a beautiful boat. Check out Ed's Marine Superstore. If you don't mind driving up there to pick it up you can save a ton of money. You can also get it rigged with a Suzuki which in my humble opinion is the best outboard there is. If you want it to fly you could get a Mercury on it. Check out there ultimate bay boat, a 24' nautic star with a Suzuki 300 on it. I know this is more boat than you are looking at but it would sure be a neat boat.


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

I'd be careful with Eds. His prices are cheap, but have read where many are not happy with the poor rigging and cheapo (and often too small) trailers.


----------



## fisher74 (Dec 22, 2007)

I have benn in and sold both. I would take a blazer any day. Not saying it is a bad boat, It is not. But the blazer just seemed to handle the water better. Eds has great prices til you get there. Then its like , Oh , you didnt say you wanted a trailer , or seat cushions etc....Good luck, Cant go wrong with either boat though.


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

I went with thisboat and a F150 Yamaha 4-stroke. Gonna take 5 weeks to get it which sucks.

<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 12pt; FONT-FAMILY: 'Times New Roman'; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-ansi-language: EN-US; mso-fareast-language: EN-US; mso-bidi-language: AR-SA">http://www.nauticstarboats.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=product.display&Product_ID=39


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

Let me know when it gets here and I will bring my drill over and help you install your flounder lights.....:moon Fine looking boat.


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm not trading in my ghetto sled. It will still be killing flounder this spring/summer.


----------



## BADBOY69 (Oct 3, 2007)

Sweeeeet! I want the 20' Offshore w/ 225 Yamaha, good boats! Look at their % sales increase TX to FL over the past couple of years, one of the greatest jumps of manufactuers of this size vessel in industry! Picked NauticStar over w/ a fine tooth comb and haven't found anything undesirable 'bout 'em, yet! Gonna be a GREAT boat when she gets here!


----------



## grady306 (Mar 17, 2008)

I bought a 22 ft nautic star bay boat in 3-06. I have been very pleased. Mine was outfitted with a 225 yamaha four stroke. The boat rides great and it came with tons of standard features anda 6 year warranty on the motor. I like the layout with twin jump seats, rocket launchers, 2 livewells with recirculation and oxygen infusion & led lights. I did buy mine from Ed's marine. Got an amazing deal. I would agree the trailer was a little flimsy but mine is lift kept so no big deal. I would highly recommend them. 

Bailey


----------



## catchem (Oct 7, 2007)

I have the 1900 Bay. Bought it in July 07. It came with a Yamaha 150 2 stroke. I like it. Its my first bay boat. One reason I bought it is because it has all the livewell/baitwell features I wanted for striper fishing as well as the capabilities to fish saltwater. It has a good ride, plenty of floor space and handles very well. If I have one cpmplaint its the lack of rod storage. The 1910 has the additional rod storage but I didn't want to sacrifice the floor space. The 60 gallon tank gives me good range and the price is right. No wood, good warranty and a good looking rig to boot. I think its a good boat and since they are new to the industry they are pricing their boats below other more well known builders to get established. That's my opinion.


----------

